# Just throwing this out there



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2016)

Not saying it's going to happen.  Just saying

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...comebacks-bode-well-tennessees-title-chances/


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll bet $100 they don't beat Bama once this year...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2016)

Yep 10rc wins it all


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep 10rc wins it all



Two yes. One no. I'm betting 10rc holds the tie breaker for no.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not saying it's going to happen.  Just saying
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...comebacks-bode-well-tennessees-title-chances/



I think you need to take your rose colored glasses off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

After barely squeaking by App State and getting help from the refs and lack of a pylon cam to barely beat Georgia, even with the line on the A&M game is +7.5 in favor of 10uhc I'm going to say that going up against the 12 ranked team in allowing low scores against their defense, 10uhc's luck is about to run out this weekend. 

Aggies by 14 wins this one and Butches deal with the devil is done. I look for the Aggies defense to plant Dobbs like fall collards with great frequency. Garrett and Hall are going to be Dobbs worst nightmare. 

On the offense the Aggies are stacked deeeep with talent proving to give the 10uhc defense fits just like UGA did with the diversity of players they used. 

I'll take speed, skill and talent over luck any day of the week. GO AGGIES!!!! Beat those pumpikin headed window lickers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After barely squeaking by App State and getting help from the refs and lack of a pylon cam to barely beat Georgia, even with the line on the A&M game is +7.5 in favor of 10uhc I'm going to say that going up against the 12 ranked team in allowing low scores against their defense, 10uhc's luck is about to run out this weekend.
> 
> Aggies by 14 wins this one and Butches deal with the devil is done. I look for the Aggies defense to plant Dobbs like fall collards with great frequency. Garrett and Hall are going to be Dobbs worst nightmare.
> 
> ...



great post


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not saying it's going to happen.  Just saying
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...comebacks-bode-well-tennessees-title-chances/



Want to place a friendly wager on that?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Want to place a friendly wager on that?



what? you have chickenzzzz and goats to place bets with too?


----------



## GA native (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't think there is enough luck to beat Bama twice... Let alone A&M once.

But... that's why they play the game.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 6, 2016)

10 UH c is back baby.   back to back losers the next 2 weeks.  And were a few blown calls away from dropping 3 straight.

But 10 UH c is back!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 6, 2016)

*Yep blown calls by the ref*



bulldawgborn said:


> 10 UH c is back baby.   back to back losers the next 2 weeks.  And were a few blown calls away from dropping 3 straight.
> 
> But 10 UH c is back!



beat y'all. The Dawgs and uhm, uhm, Coach Smart look like the 3 stooges during the last 3 minutes of the game. Y'all blew it. Move on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> beat y'all. The Dawgs and uhm, uhm, Coach Smart look like the 3 stooges during the last 3 minutes of the game. Y'all blew it. Move on.



So I take it you are not disagreeing with Buck on the Vols winning it all?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So I take it you are not disagreeing with Buck on the Vols winning it all?



Where have I said that?  The East is all I've said.  If we can win the SEC, then the skies the limit


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After barely squeaking by App State and getting help from the refs and lack of a pylon cam to barely beat Georgia, even with the line on the A&M game is +7.5 in favor of 10uhc I'm going to say that going up against the 12 ranked team in allowing low scores against their defense, 10uhc's luck is about to run out this weekend.
> 
> Aggies by 14 wins this one and Butches deal with the devil is done. I look for the Aggies defense to plant Dobbs like fall collards with great frequency. Garrett and Hall are going to be Dobbs worst nightmare.
> 
> ...



Barnett is Better than Garrett. And Dobbs is better than Knight. We practice against guys like this and better everyday.  What hurts is not having Sutton and our LBs. I think we can contain Knight. All we have to do is limit the big plays.  That's really the only way they beat us is with the high risk plays.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 6, 2016)

I feel like their (A&M) running game is going to be the difference in this game. If they run effectively, they will win. If not, UT squeaks through another one.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 6, 2016)

*Yes I'm saying the Vols will not win it all*



Browning Slayer said:


> So I take it you are not disagreeing with Buck on the Vols winning it all?



We're good,  not great. If Sutton, Maybin and Kirkland were not out we could be competitive with anybody. Not saying we'd beat Bama but it would be close/closer. The only way we have any chance at all of winning out is if Butch let's go of the reins and lets Dobbs play,  i.e. play action,  etc.  Neither one are likely. Love for the Vols to finish well but I'm not getting my hopes up. I've been let down too many times. So having said that..... the orange cup stays on. Go Vols.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Barnett is Better than Garrett. And Dobbs is better than Knight. We practice against guys like this and better everyday.  What hurts is not having Sutton and our LBs. I think we can contain Knight. All we have to do is limit the big plays.  That's really the only way they beat us is with the high risk plays.



Comparing a DE against a DL on stats is like comparing a tornado to a hurricane. Garrett is gonna wear out your O-line. Daeshon Hall is a DL too, so it's a double whammy in the pumpkin headed window lickers guts. 

I'll take a boy that can blow through a line all day long against a prima donna that couldn't stop App State.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Comparing a DE against a DL on stats is like comparing a tornado to a hurricane. Garrett is gonna wear out your O-line. Daeshon Hall is a DL too, so it's a double whammy in the pumpkin headed window lickers guts.
> 
> I'll take a boy that can blow through a line all day long against a prima donna that couldn't stop App State.



Ummm, yeah.  Ok


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ummm, yeah.  Ok



Ok Ol Red Jr. Let's put this in black and white for you. The only error in the SEC stats is the number of games played by special teams for Mississippi. A&M is ahead of 10uhc in every category. Barnett that Orange Julius.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok Ol Red Jr. Let's put this in black and white for you. The only error in the SEC stats is the number of games played by special teams for Mississippi. A&M is ahead of 10uhc in every category. Barnett that Orange Julius.


Why not go more on depth and show the defensive rankings of aTm opponents vs UT opponents and offensive rankings as well? 

Then it will make sense. As I continue to point out, UT has already played 3 ranked teams, 4 of those are top 25 rushing offense, we've had 3-4 defensive players out and we have faced one of the top defenses in Florida and smoked them in 2 quarters.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2016)

This Bama/UT game is getting more interesting by the day


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

aTm schedule
UCLA is 3-2 51 in total offense.  56 in total defense

Prairie View A&M Panthers- Really,  do I even need to go there?  aTm scored 67 points on them.  That's where most of their stats were created.  
assing Yards
148th
224.2 PYPG
Rushing Yards
197th
129.0 RYPG
Total Yards Per Game
196th
353.2 YPG

Auburn- 3-2 20 in total offense. 58 in defense

Arkansas 4-1 36 in offense.  65 in defense

South Carolina 2-3 116 in offense. 80 in defense

UT 5-0 74 in offense,  but have already beat a top 5 defense and #7 defense.  60 in defense 

 UT

App State 3-2 78 in offense.  73 in defense 

VT 3-1 91 offense (top 25 in rushing) 5 in defense( top 5 defense )

Florida 4-1 59 offense. (Top 25 rushing) 7 in defense (top 10 defers)

UGA 3-2 57 in offense. (Top 25 rushing) 70 in defense


aTm 5-0  10 in offense (obviously padded by Prairie View A&M Panthers game)
74 in defense


aTm hasn't faced a defense better than 56. We haven't faced an offense higher than 59. While we're not ranked high in either category, UT has been tested and beat better teams. Take away the Prairie View A&M Panthers game and ATm hasn't been a great offense either. 

Don't have time to break down each category  for each team. I think if the team that plays Florida shows up,  we will win.  We can't get behind early in that environment and expect a comeback win,  but I said the same about UGA.  You can't count this team out. aTm is a good team.  And I wish we could be at full speed on defense. But that's part of it.  Good teams find ways to win and while it's hard to cover those 3 guys,  I hope we'll be ok. I know everyone wants to see us lose,  but I expect this to be a close game.  Both teams are very similar.  It wo be a fun game to watch.  With our full d, I think we win. Now it's a toss up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2016)

I will never apologize for a win


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I will never apologize for a win



A win is a win.  Why mock the man? Call it luck so far,  but to me,  it seems we have played to our opponents level. This team could have layed down, given up and just as easily been 0-5. But they have been resilient. And as Allen Ray said " The great teams find a way to win"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> aTm schedule
> UCLA is 3-2 51 in total offense.  56 in total defense
> 
> Prairie View A&M Panthers- Really,  do I even need to go there?  aTm scored 67 points on them.  That's where most of their stats were created.
> ...



My apologies. I didn't realize you were smarter than the pros tabulating the SEC stats.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My apologies. I didn't realize you were smarter than the pros tabulating the SEC stats.



Yeah,  cause I just pulled all that out of my butt. It's from ESPN


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  cause I just pulled all that out of my butt. It's from ESPN



Ohhhh, the talking heads. That makes it real credible.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A win is a win.  Why mock the man? Call it luck so far,  but to me,  it seems we have played to our opponents level. This team could have layed down, given up and just as easily been 0-5. But they have been resilient. And as Allen Ray said " The great teams find a way to win"



Your the same guy that wanted him fired 2 weeks ago. Now you ask me why I mock the man?  Now since you don't want him fired anymore you are defending him. Pretty silly if you ask me. Now, you may think they are resilient but if they keep playing like they have been they will lose at least 2 games before they make it to Atl to lose the 3rd one. I'm not mocking Butch I'm mocking you..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Your the same guy that wanted him fired 2 weeks ago. Now you ask me why I mock the man?  Now since you don't want him fired anymore you are defending him. Pretty silly if you ask me. Now, you may think they are resilient but if they keep playing like they have been they will lose at least 2 games before they make it to Atl to lose the 3rd one. I'm not mocking Butch I'm mocking you..



Not back peddling, but let me clear this up.  I was mad at how things were going. I felt he was not utilizing our offense right.  He/they still call too much crap plays and this team when healthy, is better than what this staff is getting out of them. 

With that said,  he is not the one dropping passes, running the ball,  or playing defense.  Even with all the crap he is 5-0 and whooping everyone in a half once the team starts clicking.  You can't fault him for that. 

On the other hand,  I appreciate everything he has done to get us back to where we are. But I still have my doubts.  There's a fine line with this team.  And it's hard to tell if it's the staff, players,  or both.  Mostly the latter. I'm not sure if he's the right man for the team on GAMEDAYS. Half the time,  I hate his offensive scheme,  but you have to be understanding of why he does, what he does and how were hampered with a bad o line.  RB who don't fit the scheme,  etc. I would like another HC, yes. But Butch still deserves a lot of credit and another year or 2 to see what he's really capable of.  It's bitter sweet,  I know. But this is being level headed and not mad in the middle of a game.  To sum it up, I'd say I'm 60/40 in favor of him going.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Your the same guy that wanted him fired 2 weeks ago. Now you ask me why I mock the man?  Now since you don't want him fired anymore you are defending him. Pretty silly if you ask me. Now, you may think they are resilient but if they keep playing like they have been they will lose at least 2 games before they make it to Atl to lose the 3rd one. I'm not mocking Butch I'm mocking you..




The 1st sign of denial is to go on "defense"...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2016)

This thread is battling meaningless statistics. Funny.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The 1st sign of denial is to go on "defense"...



That's how a pessimistic person sees everything.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> “It’s not denial. I’m just selective about the reality I accept.”



FIFY!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not saying it's going to happen.  Just saying
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...comebacks-bode-well-tennessees-title-chances/





> History suggest's comebacks bode well for Vols...




How did that work out for ya on Saturday?? 

Ya know... "Just throwing It Out There"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> We're good,  not great. If Sutton, Maybin and Kirkland were not out we could be competitive with anybody. Not saying we'd beat Bama but it would be close/closer. The only way we have any chance at all of winning out is if Butch let's go of the reins and lets Dobbs play,  .




Good? I wouldn't even say that.. Lucky horse shoe taken away and the Vols would have 3 more losses. If you played Bama again you would get throttled, again. Dobbs is a poor QB and you idjits were comparing him to Tim Tebow earlier this year..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Where have I said that?  The East is all I've said.  If we can win the SEC, then the skies the limit


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A win is a win.  Why mock the man? Call it luck so far,  but to me,  it seems we have played to our opponents level. This team could have layed down, given up and just as easily been 0-5. But they have been resilient. And as Allen Ray said " The great teams find a way to win"



just not this years volsux team.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> just not this years volsux team.



I'm reserving comment until he posts another upside down spread sheet full of Al Gore fuzzy math data attempting to explain how it is still possible.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm reserving comment until he posts another upside down spread sheet full of Al Gore fuzzy math data attempting to explain how it is still possible.


The SECCG? Win out against Missouri and Vandy,  and UF lose to LSU and we're in.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So I take it you are not disagreeing with Buck on the Vols winning it all?



Volsux winning it all .... is there enough whiskey in the world to make anyone believe that?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not saying it's going to happen.  Just saying
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...comebacks-bode-well-tennessees-title-chances/







BuckNasty83 said:


> The SECCG? Win out against Missouri and Vandy,  and UF lose to LSU and we're in.



How did the Vandy game turn out for ya?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Where have I said that?  The East is all I've said.  If we can win the SEC, then the skies the limit



You sure have been quiet this offseason...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

butchjonesux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Where have I said that?  The East is all I've said.  If we can win the SEC, then the skies the limit




Well, looks like you are pointing towards that East Flag for this upcoming season.. Remember what happened last time...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2019)

Mercy.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 27, 2019)

Wow, all I got...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2019)

I knew this little spurt against some bottom dwellers would get the VOLS in the we are back mode.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I knew this little spurt against some bottom dwellers would get the VOLS in the we are back mode.


It’s the only rain they’ve seen since their drought started.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It’s the only rain they’ve seen since their drought started.


I can only imagine what Bucky will he saying in July of 2020........


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, looks like you are pointing towards that East Flag for this upcoming season.. Remember what happened last time...


Yeah, Butch Jones was coaching,  but we beat UF and GA to go 5-0 but fell apart with 13 injuries.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah, Butch Jones was coaching,  but we beat UF and GA to go 5-0 but fell apart with 13 injuries.


East is all yours now. Like you said. Dawgs reigning the East is over and Vols will be back on top next year. 

Now, what kind of facts do you have to make ANY person think the Vols will beat UGA or Florida next year?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah, Butch Jones was coaching,  but we beat UF and GA to go 5-0 but fell apart with 13 injuries.


And now y'all have butch 2.0!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> East is all yours now. Like you said. Dawgs reigning the East is over and Vols will be back on top next year.
> 
> Now, what kind of facts do you have to make ANY person think the Vols will beat UGA or Florida next year?


Florida is another story.  And I didn't say we'd be 1st, just that Ga would finish 3rd in the East ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> And now y'all have butch 2.0!!


Maybe,  jury is still out.  Players didn't progress under Butch and Josh Dobbs carried this team.  Players and progressing under Pruitt and this staff.  O line, d line,  qb, lbs, dbs are all on a different level than from the start of the season


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 27, 2019)

Buck, I'd call you.a Troll but that would be insulting Trolls and the fact that you can't be trolling if you actually believe the drivel you spew and I'm afraid you actually do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Florida is another story.  And I didn't say we'd be 1st, just that Ga would finish 3rd in the East ?


Cool. That means UGA would lose to the Vols.

4 week Avatar bet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> O line, d line,  qb, lbs, dbs are all on a different level than from the start of the season


A different level in a septic tank is still “in” the septic tank.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cool. That means UGA would lose to the Vols.
> 
> 4 week Avatar bet?


Sure,  but we're playing yall in November next year.  Only 2 games on the schedule after yall


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Sure,  but we're playing yall in November next year.  Only 2 games on the schedule after yall


I don’t care if we played in the Spring. 

I’m just quoting this thread so I can remind you of our bet next year. 

Pleasure doing business with ya.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don’t care if we played in the Spring.
> 
> I’m just quoting this thread so I can remind you of our bet next year.
> 
> Pleasure doing business with ya.


You ain't going to forget me during UT vs GA week


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Maybe,  jury is still out.  Players didn't progress under Butch and Josh Dobbs carried this team.  Players and progressing under Pruitt and this staff.  O line, d line,  qb, lbs, dbs are all on a different level than from the start of the season



This AIN'T the song you was sing'n in 2016. See post 55. 


http://forum.gon.com/threads/serious-question.877159/page-3



> tch came in and has turned this place around completely








> So slowly hes made process. He took these teams from 5, to 7 with the youngest roster, from 7, to 9.





> That's process, that's what had to be done. Rome wasn't built in a day, neither are Championships. The grunt work is over,  the foundation is laid, the youngest roster is now the most experienced.  Surly as far as we've come and as good as we've gotten,  and as hard as this teams played, aND having the taste of victory ripped straight from them. You don't expect this team to come out worse this year?  Everyone else is breaking in new coaches,  qbs, lines etc. UT is set, polishing their skills, throwing new stuff in to mix with the old stuff,  keeping their mouths shut, while every rival in the SEC takes shots at them like punks, only to get knocked out on game day


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> This AIN'T the song you was sing'n in 2016. See post 55.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/serious-question.877159/page-3


Yep,  he did change things around.  He broke the losing streak to UF, beat Ga back to back and competed with them annually.  Was 3-0 in bowl games.  But he fell apart without Josh Dobbs. Kinda like Meyer without Tebow at UF. We all knew midway through 2016, that he was not who we thought he was after beating UF and GA then losing to the 2 worst teams in the SEC. Granted,  we did lose A LOT of guys to injury after the Ga game against aTm and Bama. Something like 13 starters. That is going to be hard for any team to overcome


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 27, 2019)

I feel like we are finally heading in the right direction. Still don't have the depth we need to compete, but I would bet we see an upset by UT next year on either FL or GA. If Butch could pull one off, I feel like Pruitt could. That's a long way from saying 'We're Back".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You ain't going to forget me during UT vs GA week


Where were you this year?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yep,  he did change things around.  He broke the losing streak to UF, beat Ga back to back and competed with them annually.  Was 3-0 in bowl games.  But he fell apart without Josh Dobbs. Kinda like Meyer without Tebow at UF. We all knew midway through 2016, that he was not who we thought he was



Dude you can't have it BOTH ways. Either he WAS THE MAN and turned everything, INCLUDING recruiting which would mean he could have gotten another quarterback, around or he wasn't and got canned.

If Butch was all that and a can of Spam as you were making the case for in '16 he'd STILL BE THERE and y'all would actually be competing for the East, SEC and Natty's as you've been claiming y'all would be for the last 10yrs


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where were you this year?


I'm here every other day. I'm just more active now for the meltdown after yall fall out of the top 4 or get beat by LSU ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Dude you can't have it BOTH ways. Either he WAS THE MAN and turned everything, INCLUDING recruiting which would mean he could have gotten another quarterback, around or he wasn't and got canned.
> 
> If Butch was all that and a can of Spam as you were making the case for in '16 he'd STILL BE THERE and y'all would actually be competing for the East, SEC and Natty's as you've been claiming y'all would be for the last 10yrs


Its not both ways?  He did change things around.  He did recruit st a high level,  he did end the 13 or how many ever years it was off the Florida streak. He had us competing with GA, BAMA, and UF annually.  But he did it with Dobbs. Therefore,  he was not.  That 16 class should have walked into the SECCG, even with him,  but the injuries were too much.  And Id imagine,  he would have gotten an extension and still be here if not for that happening.  It wasn't until then,  that everyone realized he was not who we thought. He had a lot of momentum and potential,  but WAS not it.  Maybe he gets another chance and turns things around.  Worked for Ed Orgeron


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 27, 2019)

Vols are back!
Y’all sell your tickets for the TN/ GA came at Sanford while you can!
It will be a bloodbath!


----------



## James12 (Nov 27, 2019)

I do think UT is trending up.  I’d take Pruitt at FSU if he’s not wanted there.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Its not both ways?  He did change things around.  He did recruit st a high level,  he did end the 13 or how many ever years it was off the Florida streak. He had us competing with GA, BAMA, and UF annually.  But he did it with Dobbs. Therefore,  he was not.  That 16 class should have walked into the SECCG, even with him,  but the injuries were too much.  And Id imagine,  he would have gotten an extension and still be here if not for that happening.  It wasn't until then,  that everyone realized he was not who we thought. He had a lot of momentum and potential,  but WAS not it.  Maybe he gets another chance and turns things around.  Worked for Ed Orgeron




OMG!!!!!! You're kidding right?



> He did change things around





> he did end the 13 or how many ever years it was off the Florida streak





> He had us competing with GA, BAMA, and UF annually



If he had truly done all this he'd STILL BE THERE!!!!!!!



> But he did it with Dobbs



So it wasn't him after all, it was all Dobbs?????!!!!!!



> He did recruit st a high level



So where was Dobbs' replacement???????!!!!!!!!



> He had a lot of momentum and potential





> he would have gotten an extension and still be here if not for that happening



But you just said it was ALL Dobbs????!!!!!



> It wasn't until then,  that everyone realized he was not who we thought



But I thought it was all because of injuries???!!!! Surely those weren't his fault? What, was he kneecapping his players on the sidelines?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 27, 2019)

Fulmer is like OZ behind the curtain!
Oh! The Magic!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 27, 2019)

Wonder who's photo would be in the dictionary under "delusional fan"?  
Dude you got it about as bad as I've seen


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm here every other day. I'm just more active now for the meltdown after yall fall out of the top 4 or get beat by LSU ?



If we melt down, at least it will be in the SECCG, not against a team that has been playing football for 9 years.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> OMG!!!!!! You're kidding right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of that happened UNDER Butch. He gets the credit for that. He recruited those guy's.  He coached them.  But as stated,  it wasn't until halfway through 2016 that everyone realized he was not the guy.  And 2017 proved it.  His system didn't work without Dobbs.
And if not for the injuries,  we probably do win the East in 16. Not because he was a good coach,  but because we had a lot of talent. Dobbs MADE him look good.  Regardless,  he gets an extension and we screwed ourself without knowing AT THAT TIME.

Dobbs replacement is our Starter.  He's just now playing at his 4* ranking.  But it's taken a different staff to get more out of his guys. We also had 3 backups transfer under Butch.  Dobbs was a special player.  And we had a few scattered around just as talented.  Those guys were good regardless. Like Jauan Jennings,  Derrick Barnette, and Jalen Hurd.


Bottom line is, it all happened under Butch.  Those were his teams.  He gets the credit. How hard is that to understand? It started out good and ended bad under him.


There was A LOT of things going on under Butch that started coming out later.  It's hard to sum up his failure to a certain fault.  He started recruiting smaller guys that couldn't match up with the SEC lines.  Which has been a problem for 3 years.  He recruited a lot of good guys,  but go back and look how many of his guys have had to medically retire.  It's astonishing.

He didn't have a strength staff.  At least not a real one.  And that,  along with the smaller players brought some major suffering to our teams.

He shuffled through 3 offensive coordinators.  I think he was looking for a yes man because the plays never really changed.

After the win against GA in 16, he started to lose his players and the locker room. Literally fighting with players,  forcing players to play with concussions(See Jalen Hurd story). He also broke promises to players.  Another Hurd story. While he was on pace to be UT all time leading rusher,  He wanted to switch positions to save his body. It didn't happen.  He transferred to Baylor and is now having success in three NFL after 1 year in college with his new position.

A lot of the talent Butch got was legacy players, or instate talent.  Could he really recruit?  Maybe,  but latter is more likely.

He failed to take blame,  make change,  and was too stubborn to adapt,  that hurt him as well.


The positives and potential: He brought a great energy after the Dooley years.  He had success as a HC at both Central Michigan and Cincinnati.  Winning 4 conference championships between both.  But skeptics say it was on the coattails of Brian Kelly. Maybe it was?  But we didn't want to hear that.

His team's played hard and with fire until midway through 16 when the wheels fell off.

The culture was changed for the better.  Again until 16.

He recruited at a high level with 2 top 5 classes.  But was mostly legacy and instate talent.

He competed annually with UF, GA, and Bama some years.


We was a top 5 team under him at one point,  so there was a lot to be excited about... Until there wasn't.  We went from a top 5 team,  to losing to the worst teams in the SEC when we should have walked in to Atlanta. In 17 he gave us our worst season in history.

A lot of peaks and valleys and too much to sum up the Butch years.  Call it how you want it,  but it's easy to see how my thinking went from what it was , to what it is.

He's learning under Saban. Maybe he gets another chance. Maybe he realizes his flaws and comes back better.  The potential was there at one time,  or so or seemed at least?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If we melt down, at least it will be in the SECCG, not against a team that has been playing football for 9 years.


If history of a team had anything to do with Game day. UT would be on Bamas level. Are wer better than GAST? Yes.  Should we have won? Yes.  But they did a good job of exposing our weaknesses.  We had a new o line,  a new d line and a qb who didn't break out until week 6 or 7. And we probably overlooked them. It happens.  And looking back,  it's probably good that it happened because these players or this staff will never overlook another team again. 

Yall losing to a 2 win SC is just as bad.  But if we're all being honest.  We know it shouldn't have happened.  Just like us with GAST and the BYU overtime loss where our defender fell down on the last play.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If history of a team had anything to do with Game day. UT would be on Bamas level



 

What’s in your EggNog?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Not only are the Vols “Back”.. So is “Bucky”..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2019)

It is kinda sad to see UT keep tricking their fans. Kinda like watching Lucy snatching the ball off the tee over and over again from Charlie Brown.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It is kinda sad to see UT keep tricking their fans. Kinda like watching Lucy snatching the ball off the tee over and over again from Charlie Brown.


And they keep falling for it just like Chuck did!!!!!!! Lord its the gift that keeps on giving!!


----------

